# Ruins of the ancient Nephilim Empire



## Razumov (Aug 30, 2021)

*The theory:*

During the great epoch of the Ice Age the Nephilim were driven by the endless cold from their ancient homeland in the great mountain ranges of Asia (Hyperboria?), towards the lush jungles and sea coast of the now submerged subcontinent of ancient Sundaland. There the Nephilim (who are the other aquatic ape) established an ancient seafaring civilization that stretched from Tibet to Sundaland to Sahul and most of Oceania. Easter Island was likely its easternmost point and was some kind of a sacred site. Most of the empire was probably sparsely populated but the two great centers of population of the sea Empire were Sundaland and Sahul. During the Ice Age these were the most desirable areas to live in the hemisphere and the combination of freshwater and sea coast made them natural areas for civilization to arise.









The cataclysmic destruction of the ancient Nephilim civilization by the combination of war, flooding and violent climate change roughly 14,000 years ago led to the dispersal of refugees across the globe, this experience being the source of the near universal flood myths found in ancient civilizations. The Nephilim refugees conquered the human populations they encountered and became the original ruling caste of ancient human civilizations before their genes were eventually submerged in the human gene pool by interbreeding. The questions of how long this rule went on and is it still going on will have to be left to another thread. First I must prove to you that it did go on. Only then will you listen to the rest…




The ancient Nephilim royal bloodlines are the source of the bizarre traditions of head binding and skull deformation. Children's heads were deformed to make their skulls look more like those of the Nephilim because strong Nephilim ancestry was a sign of high birth and royal blood, and then eventually it just becomes a custom and no one really remembers why. The practices of cannibalism and human sacrifice throughout Indonesia and Oceania until recent times is also a legacy of the Nephilim rule over mankind. The ancient civilizations of South America, perhaps because of their isolation or because they received most of the refugees, show the strongest traits of extended Nephilim rule in the massive practice of human sacrifice and extreme head deformation, as well as a rich legacy of art, mythology, advanced astronomy and architecture. The Mayan mysteries will require another thread.

















The Nephilim are tentatively identified as the Denisovans, but that question is left open as there are so many hominid fossils and strange skulls from this area. The living human populations in Indonesia, Australia, New Guinea and the Philipines show the strongest remaining Denisovan signal in the world. The cultural and mythological evidence for recent contact with Nephilim is also very strong throughout Indonesia, and the last living vestige of a Nephilim cult can still be found in Bali.























The whole of Indonesia is covered with mysterious ancient ruins and megaliths which are largely unknown and uninvestigated. Graham Hancock has barely scratched the surface of the subject. The main point of this thread is to try to survey all the interesting sites in the whole region. I will also include temples that are still in use because very often they were built on ancient sites and retain influences from the ancient past.

This investigation is based off the work of Dhani Irwanto, the great modern scholar of the Indonesian Atlantis theory. His website is very valuable:

Atlantis in the Java Sea

*Atlantis: The lost city is in Java Sea*

*Sundaland: Tracing The Cradle of Civilizations*

*Land of Punt: In Search of the Divine Land of the Egyptians*

*Taprobana: Classical Knowledge of an Island in the Opposite-Earth*





Si Satchanalai Complex​
























Koh Ker Complex​​




















\


----------



## Razumov (Aug 31, 2021)

Angkor Wat​






















































​


----------



## Razumov (Sep 1, 2021)

*Naga*, (Sanskrit: “serpent”)  in Hinduism, Buddhism, and Jainism, a member of a class of mythical semidivine beings, half human and half cobra. They are a strong, handsome species who can assume either wholly human or wholly serpentine form and are potentially dangerous but often beneficial to humans. They live in an underground kingdom called Naga-loka, or Patala-loka, which is filled with resplendent palaces, beautifully ornamented with precious gems. The creator deity Brahma relegated the _naga_s to the nether regions when they became too populous on earth and commanded them to bite only the truly evil or those destined to die prematurely. They are also associated with waters—rivers, lakes, seas, and wells—and are guardians of treasure.











































































​


----------



## HollyHoly (Sep 4, 2021)

That's some truly horrifying imagery, can you imagine being a person living in this culture and being confronted on every public surface by these ghastly visions. Mind control for sure just like  todays movies TV shows etc all designed to corner your mind  to think  in fear  of powerful beings who rule over every aspect of your life  and what the consequences of wrong thinking would be.

just ran across this article on FB  might belong here might not if not ignore, but it does support vast  prehistoric connections between empires  that would have had to exist  Arjuna had a Mexican wife


----------



## Josh B (Sep 4, 2021)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Razumov (Sep 11, 2021)

One of the most intriguing sites in the area is the Plain of Jars in Laos.

The origin and purpose of the massive stone jars is unknown.

They litter the landscape a mute testament to a lost world.
















































































The local legends say the jars belonged to of an ancient race of giants. It is an interesting legend because the giants depicted in it resemble the warrior Nephilim described in the Old Testament and Jewish legend.

During the Vietnam war the USAF secretly bombed the plain of jars with more bombs than it dropped in the Second World War. The whole area is still extremely dangerous because of unexploded ordinance from that bombing.


----------



## emerald (Sep 12, 2021)

If you really want to know who are The Nephilim you have to read the Book of Enoch The Book of Enoch Index
They are connected to The Fallen Angels who are still roaming this Earth because they cannot go back to Heaven. And no, it is not a myth, it is extremely real.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 14, 2021)

Could the Nephilim be related to the theory of Homo Capensis?


----------

